# updated audio/oss doesn't work anymore



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

R 9.0 i386

```
# ossdetect -v
Detected Sound Blaster Audigy LS / Live7.1

# ossinfo
SNDCTL_SYSINFO: Invalid argument
Error: OSS version 4.0 or later is required

From dmesg:
mixer: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK: Invalid argument
```

This happens with last audio/oss, that was update in ports tree


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you're not actually using the OSSv4 drivers.  What's the output of *kldstat* and *cat /dev/sndstat*?

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   32 0xc0400000 6d84d0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0ad9000 30910    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc4016000 3f000    nfscl.ko
 4    3 0xc4055000 16000    nfscommon.ko
 5    1 0xc409b000 35000    nfsd.ko
 6    1 0xc4108000 e000     fuse.ko
 7    2 0xc5a16000 7a000    osscore.ko
 8    1 0xc5a97000 6000     oss_audigyls.ko
```


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
OSS 4.2 (b 2005/201202131630)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2011
Kernel: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Feb  8 22:10:14 CET 2012
    root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SHITHOLE


Audio devices:
0: AudigyLS front (DUPLEX)
1: AudigyLS center/lfe (OUTPUT)
2: AudigyLS surround (OUTPUT)
3: AudigyLS 5.1 output (OUTPUT)

MIDI devices:
0: AudigyLS UART

Mixers:
0: AudigyLS (STAC9750)


NOTICE! Device numbers shown above may be wrong.
        Use the ossinfo command to find out the correct device names.
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmm, well the latest version in ports works fine here with my SB Live!  *ossinfo* returns:


```
[ root@memory - /usr/ports/audio/oss ]: ossinfo
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2005/201202131640) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #5: Thu Jan 26 22:09:39 EST 2012     root@memory.visualtech.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MEMORY (memory.visualtech.com)

Number of audio devices:        5
Number of audio engines:        9
Number of MIDI devices:         1
Number of mixer devices:        1


Device objects
 0: oss_sblive0 SB Live interrupts=267 (3384)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)
0: SB Live external MIDI (MIDI port 1 of device object 0)

Mixer devices
 0: SB Live (STAC9721) (Mixer 0 of device object 0)

Audio devices
SB Live main                      /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0  (device index 0)
SB Live front out                 /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm1  (device index 1)
SB Live side out                  /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm2  (device index 2)
SB Live center/lfe out            /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm3  (device index 3)
SB Live 5.1 output device         /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm4  (device index 4)

Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_sblive0/pcm4
```

What does *ls -al /dev/dsp** look like?

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

```
# ls -al /dev/dsp*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp0 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp1 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp10 -> /dev/dsp0.r0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp11 -> /dev/dsp0.vr0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp2 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp4 -> /dev/dsp0.p0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp5 -> /dev/dsp0.p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp6 -> /dev/dsp0.p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp7 -> /dev/dsp0.p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp8 -> /dev/dsp0.p4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp9 -> /dev/dsp0.vp0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

When you compiled your own kernel, did you remove the standard FreeBSD OSS drivers that are enabled in GENERIC?

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

What is theirs line in GENERIC? How does it looks like?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 13, 2012)

1... Recompile of the port is necc. after the v9 upgrade. 2... the port is not supposed to work unless you've removed the sound drivers that are included in GENERIC... an entire paragraph. (All advice is IIRC, in this post.)


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

Seeker said:
			
		

> What is theirs line in GENERIC? How does it looks like?



Seriously?  Did you look into the GENERIC config file before asking?  There's a section that starts with # Sound support.

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

After upgrade to 9 ALL ports have been deleted!
Then installed again!
I have no snd* sound* lines in custom KERNCONF!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

I've found this in GENERIC:

```
# Sound support
device          sound           # Generic sound driver (required)
device          snd_es137x      # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
device          snd_hda         # Intel High Definition Audio
device          snd_ich         # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
device          snd_uaudio      # USB Audio
device          snd_via8233     # VIA VT8233x Audio
```
and NONE of those lines appear in my SHITHOLE


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

Show us the output of dmesg.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

2 parts as is too long (forum *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*es)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Feb  8 22:10:14 CET 2012
    root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SHITHOLE i386
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+ (1833.18-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x681  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x383fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  AMD Features=0xc0480800<SYSCALL,MP,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 1073414144 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1041174528 (992 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 0.3> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
acpi0: <A M I OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xc0000000-0xc7ffffff,0xcfe80000-0xcfefffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2561S> mem 0xfebf0000-0xfebf7fff irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2561C, RF RT2527
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 11.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <input device> at device 11.1 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <VIA 6420 SATA150 controller> port 0xe800-0xe807,0xe400-0xe403,0xe000-0xe007,0xdc00-0xdc03,0xd800-0xd80f,0xd400-0xd4ff irq 20 at device 15.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
atapci1: <VIA 8237 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 15.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xc000-0xc01f irq 21 at device 16.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0xa000
usbus0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xc400-0xc41f irq 21 at device 16.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0xa000
usbus1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 21 at device 16.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0xa000
usbus2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci2
uhci3: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 21 at device 16.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0xa000
usbus3: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci3
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebff800-0xfebff8ff irq 21 at device 16.4 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
vr0: <VIA VT6102 Rhine II 10/100BaseTX> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebffcff irq 23 at device 18.0 on pci0
vr0: Quirks: 0x0
vr0: Revision: 0x78
miibus0: <MII bus> on vr0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
vr0: Ethernet address: 00:0b:6a:b8:d6:dc
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcf7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <VIA> at usbus0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <VIA> at usbus1
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <VIA> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <VIA> at usbus3
uhub3: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <VIA> at usbus4
uhub4: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Maxtor 6Y160M0 YAR511W0> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 156334MB (320173056 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1833175479 Hz quality 800
```


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

```
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
GEOM_PART: integrity check failed (ada0s2, EBR)
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3a [rw]...
Setting hostuuid: 00020003-0004-0005-0006-000700080009.
Setting hostid: 0x81f4ec68.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ada0s3a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0s3a: clean, 193005 free (8973 frags, 23004 blocks, 3.5% fragmentation)
/dev/ada0s3e: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0s3e: clean, 251433 free (33 frags, 31425 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
ugen0.2: <Microsoft> at usbus0
ums0: <Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
/dev/ada0s3f: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0s3f: clean, 6433649 free (116097 frags, 789694 blocks, 1.1% fragmentation)
/dev/ada0s4a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0s4a: clean, 13413672 free (40 frags, 1676704 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ada0s3d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ada0s3d: clean, 413092 free (7252 frags, 50730 blocks, 0.7% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:.
Setting hostname: blackhole.starforce.biz.
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:0e:2e:e5:0b:b9
ral0: need multicast update callback
ral0: need multicast update callback
ral0: need multicast update callback
ral0: need multicast update callback
ral0: need multicast update callback
Starting Network: lo0 ral0 vr0 plip0 pflog0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:0e:2e:e5:0b:b9
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
vr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=82808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:0b:6a:b8:d6:dc
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33200
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
Starting devd.
Starting Network: usbus0.
Starting Network: usbus1.
Starting Network: usbus2.
Starting Network: usbus3.
Starting Network: usbus4.
Starting Network: plip0.
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
Starting Network: pflog0.
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33200
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
Starting ums0 moused.
DHCPREQUEST on vr0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 82.193.208.1
bound to 82.193.208.173 -- renewal in 10800 seconds.
Starting pflog.
Feb 13 17:28:19 pflogd[1447]: [priv]: msg PRIV_OPEN_LOG received
Enabling pfNo ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
.
Additional inet routing options: gateway=YES.
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/courier-authlib
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
No core dumps found.
Starting named.
Feb 13 17:28:21 blackhole named[1798]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loading from master file managed-keys.bind failed: file not found
Starting rpcbind.
ral0: need multicast update callback
NFS access cache time=60
Clearing /tmp (X related).
NFS on reserved port only=YES
NFSv4 is disabled
Starting mountd.
Starting nfsd.
Starting statd.
Starting lockd.
Starting courier_authdaemond.
Updating motd:.
Starting fusefs.
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.8
Starting ntpd.
postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system
Starting courier_imap_imapd_ssl.
Starting courier_imap_imapd.
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Configuring syscons: keyrate font8x16 font8x14 font8x8 blanktime allscreens.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting hostapd.
Configuration file: /etc/hostapd.conf
Using interface wlan0 with hwaddr 00:0e:2e:e5:0b:b9 and ssid 'BLACKHOLE'
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably not relevant, but my recollection of the Howto I wrote about audio/oss showed a sequence of .ko loading which includes osscore (found easily by searching the forums for 'osscore'); (Maybe an additional CLI to load all the drivers anew somewhere...), but I may be mistaken with this advice.


----------



## adamk (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what's going on here, honestly.  The /dev/dsp4 through /dev/dsp11 devices are clearly not OSSv4 devices and I suspect may be related to this issue, but I don't see any indication of another driver being loaded.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2012)

Attempt to run mp3:

```
[oss.c:129] error: Can't reset audio!
[oss.c:129] error: Can't reset audio!
```


```
# soundoff
SNDCTL_MIX_NRMIX: Invalid argument
Possibly incompatible OSS version
SNDCTL_SYSINFO: Invalid argument
Error: OSS version 4.0 or later is required
```


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   28 0xc0400000 6d84d0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0ad9000 30910    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc4016000 3f000    nfscl.ko
 4    3 0xc4055000 16000    nfscommon.ko
 5    1 0xc409b000 35000    nfsd.ko
 6    1 0xc4108000 e000     fuse.ko
```


```
# ls -al /dev/dsp*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp0 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp1 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp10 -> /dev/dsp0.r0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp11 -> /dev/dsp0.vr0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp2 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp4 -> /dev/dsp0.p0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp5 -> /dev/dsp0.p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp6 -> /dev/dsp0.p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp7 -> /dev/dsp0.p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  12 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp8 -> /dev/dsp0.p4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp9 -> /dev/dsp0.vp0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27 Feb 13 17:33 /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2012)

Seeker said:
			
		

> 2 parts as is too long (forum *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*es)



There is no need for that. The forum guidelines state clearly that you should use a pastebin service for large amounts of output.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, regularly I put it on my server, but I was in a frenzy ...

```
# pkg_deinstall oss
--->  Deinstalling 'oss-4.2.b2005[color="Red"]_1[/color]'
```


```
# pkg_add -vr oss
...
Package oss-4.2.b2005 registered in /var/db/pkg/oss-4.2.b2005
```


```
# soundon
# ossinfo
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2005/201112031957) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Feb  8 22:10:14 CET 2012     root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SHITHOLE (blackhole.starforce.biz)

Number of audio devices:        4
Number of audio engines:        8
Number of MIDI devices:         1
Number of mixer devices:        1


Device objects
 0: oss_audigyls0 AudigyLS interrupts=1 (1)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)
0: AudigyLS UART (MIDI port 1 of device object 0)

Mixer devices
 0: AudigyLS (STAC9750) (Mixer 0 of device object 0)

Audio devices
AudigyLS front                    /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0  (device index 0)
AudigyLS center/lfe               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1  (device index 1)
AudigyLS surround                 /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2  (device index 2)
AudigyLS 5.1 output               /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3  (device index 3)

Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
```
Now, WHY does it work now?

```
# ll /dev/dsp*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp0 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp1 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp10 -> /dev/dsp0.r0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   13B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp11 -> /dev/dsp0.vr0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp2 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp4 -> /dev/dsp0.p0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp5 -> /dev/dsp0.p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp6 -> /dev/dsp0.p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp7 -> /dev/dsp0.p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp8 -> /dev/dsp0.p4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   13B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp9 -> /dev/dsp0.vp0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 10:43:26 2012 /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
```
# *kldstat*, also same!


----------



## adamk (Feb 14, 2012)

If you run *soundoff*, do dsp4 through dsp11 go away?

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2012)

After *soundoff*, only kernel modules go away.

```
# ll /dev/dsp*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp0 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp1 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp10 -> /dev/dsp0.r0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   13B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp11 -> /dev/dsp0.vr0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp2 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp4 -> /dev/dsp0.p0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp5 -> /dev/dsp0.p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp6 -> /dev/dsp0.p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp7 -> /dev/dsp0.p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   12B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp8 -> /dev/dsp0.p4
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   13B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp9 -> /dev/dsp0.vp0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  -   27B Feb 14 11:20:28 2012 /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_audigyls0/pcm0
```
If I disable oss in rc.conf, there is NOTHING in /dev/dsp*.


----------



## adamk (Feb 14, 2012)

Well all I can suggest is checking on the 4Front BSD forum: http://opensound.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5

It doesn't get that much activity, but someone might be able to figure out what's going on.

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2012)

Instead of that, I would look at diff of port versions:
*oss-4.2.b2005_1* - non working
*oss-4.2.b2005* - working


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 15, 2012)

I not sure if this helps but I'm interested because I build oss and it works fine. I used this webpage.
http://www.opensound.com/freebsd.html
However I couldn't use "jackd with it" Jackd worked with the installed sound kernel.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2012)

Deinstalled bin oss ...
As I like to have all locally compiled, instead downloading bin packages I used portdowngrade, to *get oss-4.2.b2005*
After compilation soundon && mpg123 -z ...
Voila! It works!

Now, *_1* indicates change on maintainers side (the way he implemented port), and THAT is source of error.
If I was going to official oss's forum, I would be wasting my time.


----------



## jkim@ (Feb 20, 2012)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Deinstalled bin oss ...
> As I like to have all locally compiled, instead downloading bin packages I used portdowngrade, to *get oss-4.2.b2005*
> After compilation soundon && mpg123 -z ...
> Voila! It works!
> ...



Please try the attached patch.  Just replace the old patch with this file in /usr/ports/audio/oss/files.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2012)

```
===>  Cleaning for oss-4.2.b2006
# soundon
# mpg123 -z ...
```

Patch works flawlessly!
Excellent job!


----------



## ekar (Feb 20, 2012)

*W*orks perfect! *T*hank you!


----------

